# Casting large spinning reels



## Uncledude (Jul 27, 2018)

I've never tried to cast a large spinner, but was curious if anybody here has and how it compared distance wise to a smaller one? I saw the penn 10500s are on sale and got me thinking if anyone uses for chunking from the shore or just drop line off a boat/pier/bridge. Thanks


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Unless you're fishing for sharks I would go smaller. A 6500 or 7500 is as big as you'll need for pompano, whiting, and redfish.


----------



## Uncledude (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm not fishing sharks. Just curious about how good or not good distance wise with something that big. I tried googling it but only saw recommendations to not try and cast but saw no actual testimony.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Uncledude said:


> I'm not fishing sharks. Just curious about how good or not good distance wise with something that big. I tried googling it but only saw recommendations to not try and cast but saw no actual testimony.


If you're wanting to edge out a little more line, look at long cast model reels from Penn, Daiwa, etc. I have several of the Penn LC reels, both Spinfisher and Conflict and I definitely see a difference in my casting distances. 

Regardless of whether it's a long cast model or not, when you get into the larger sizes of spinners for surf fishing, you end up losing a lot of the energy in your cast just handling the cumbersome rod and reel. Gotta find the balance.


----------



## Uncledude (Jul 27, 2018)

I guess I should have clarified not looking for recommendation or advice. Just looking for large spinning casting stories. Fishing story on a fishing forum. I guess it's a little rare to see a large spinner like that. I imagine most are impulse buy and collect dust in the garage.
At least I didn't ask if you can cast penn senator 117. What is that size called anyways? 16/0 18/0 or what? I guess I could just Google it. Thanks all


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Its the rod that makes the long cast,not the reel....Before powerpro I fished with a 11ft 7 inch custom fenwick rod that I had built....If a cobia swam by the pier too far away for most people to reach..I was able to throw to it and some of the time it would be hungry....
Also,when fishing off the beach the taller rod keeps the line above the surf....
If you buy a long rod,then a large reel helps balance the weight....
fishing story and advise all-in-one....tight lines


----------

